
Charliecloud: Unprivileged Containers for User-Defined Software Stacks in HPC [pdf] - indigodaddy
https://fosdem.org/2018/schedule/event/containers_scientific/attachments/paper/2411/export/events/attachments/containers_scientific/paper/2411/charliecloud.pdf
======
indigodaddy
I have no affiliation to this project, just thought some of the features and
implementation is very interesting, and might be of interest to the community.

See also:
[https://hpc.github.io/charliecloud/](https://hpc.github.io/charliecloud/)

